# Trees



## Tangerini (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm not quite sure about my editing on these, any help/comments is appreciated.


----------



## ashfordphoto (Apr 24, 2007)

oo I really like the composition of #2.  I feel like there could be a little more contrast, but I may be wrong.  Either way, it's great!


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 24, 2007)

Thank you ash, I did play with the contrast a bit more, but I end up losing detail in the sky.


----------



## ashfordphoto (Apr 24, 2007)

Here's a subtle change - I saw that your photos were okay to edit. Did I loose the sky detail that you're talking about?  I tried to pull the trees out of the mountains and the ground more.


----------



## terri (Apr 24, 2007)

Hey Tangerini - I really like #2, and I would agree there needs to be some more contrast. I like the sky as is, though. Where I'd like to see some "punch" in the image is in the dead tree or limbs in the foreground. They are very gray and I think it kind of drags the image down. Can you do some selective contrast adjustment? 

I'm sort of left hanging with #1. If the main subject is the inside of the tree trunk, can we see a bit more of it, please? (Now, this may just be my icky work monitor making me think it's too dark, so take that with a grain of salt - your monitor may show it lighter.) A little lighter overall in that area, and then (again) a little punch up with the contrast? Again, my monitor may be doing this to me!!


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 24, 2007)

Thank you both for your help 
Ash ~ by all means edit away!  I like the contrast you did.  I also played around with it a bit more... let me know what you think.






Terri ~ I gave the first picture another go as far as editing too.. don't know if this helps or not.  Thank you so much for all of your input!


----------



## terri (Apr 24, 2007)

WOW, the second one just has all kinds of character, now that we can see the texture, and I'm betting this is what caught your eye when you took the shot. :thumbup: 

That top one _is_ better, but still a bit on the gray side (for me, anyway). I'd like to see you lighten that foreground and really punch in some contrast, just for fun, to see what you get, without losing your shadow/highlight detail. (I personally don't edit other people's stuff, just prefer to suggest things to them and see what happens.) :razz:


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 24, 2007)

Thank you terri I'm just learning (muddling through) digital editing, I'm glad I'm at least getting on the right track.  Man do I miss the dark room!


----------



## terri (Apr 24, 2007)

Tangerini said:


> Thank you terri I'm just learning (muddling through) digital editing, I'm glad I'm at least getting on the right track. *Man do I miss the dark room*!


 It's be a lot easier to cup your hands around the rest and just burn in those foreground logs at about Grade 4 for a few seconds, wouldn't it? Done! 

I don't think I'd be much good with digital editing; I get bored screwing around onscreen. :blushing: 

But I agree you're on the right track!


----------

